# Download manager for Opera.



## ajaybc (Oct 17, 2007)

Please some one suggest me a good free download manager with opera 9.23 support.


----------



## Ecko (Oct 17, 2007)

try Oget
*lexi.ucoz.ru
It integrates with all external download managers like Flashget or Leechget or DAP or GigaGet


----------



## RCuber (Oct 17, 2007)

ajaybc said:
			
		

> Please some one suggest me a good free download manager with opera 9.23 support.



the answer is int your question  .. use "Free Download Manager"

you can set FDM to monitor opera using the options

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/647/opsz1.jpg


----------



## vish786 (Oct 17, 2007)

i felt FDM little complicated in use.... go for star downloader... if ur not comfortable with FDM.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 17, 2007)

FDM complicated to use


----------



## vish786 (Oct 17, 2007)

browser integration, doesnt work tat well... & etc


----------



## slugger (Oct 18, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> browser integration, doesnt work tat well... & etc



i agree......

i especially miss FDM's option of *Download all using Free Download Manager* in Opera's context menu

d only reason y i still stick to FF 4 downloading work


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2007)

*opera 9.24 and Downlaod managers*

lolz,i want to use flashget and utorrent with opera 9.24 but whenever i downlaod a torrent ,opera starts its own client.i also want to DL my files using flashget.andy help guyz.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: opera 9.24 and Downlaod managers*

you can disable bittorrent protocol in opera.

enter "opera:config" in the address bar. 

you will see a BitTorrent link, click on it.

uncheck "Enable" CheckBox.

Once done Opera will no longer prompt for torrent downloads and you can download just the torrent file.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: opera 9.24 and Downlaod managers*

what abt DL managers


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: opera 9.24 and Downlaod managers*

^^ ok im checking 

EDIT: Here you go



> Downloading files using FlashGet
> 
> You will need to install the FlashGet Opera Plug-in.
> 
> ...



Source

requesting mods to merge this thread with *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70908


----------



## almighty (Oct 18, 2007)

ya me too use firefox for downloads only...
coz flashget or orbit don work with OPERA


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

*Downloading files using FlashGet*


> You will need to install the FlashGet Opera Plug-in.
> 
> Make sure the installer places the files in Opera's plugins folder. If it states that the folder already exists, please install them in the plugins folder anyway.
> 
> ...



Source

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70934


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: opera 9.24 and Downlaod managers*

thanx a lot sir.


----------



## almighty (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks  charan its working now
but still mozila is better to download coz opera dont have RS js support


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 18, 2007)

Opera is supported by Orbit Downloader. You can enable opera support from Orbit Downloader's preferences.


----------



## casanova (Oct 19, 2007)

Visit here to configure hell lots of download managers in opera


----------



## Pathik (Oct 19, 2007)

Use FDM...
just start download in opera and copy the link to fdm if u dont want to install more apps..


----------



## vish786 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: opera 9.24 and Downlaod managers*



			
				Charan said:
			
		

> you can disable bittorrent protocol in opera.
> 
> enter "opera:config" in the address bar.
> 
> ...


* Goto.... Tools->pref->advance tab ->Downloads-> uncheck hide file types->search for "torr" in quickfind ->select it->edit->choose save to disk->& ur done *


----------

